# Where's the bird section??



## jpmcclure (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyways, just wanted to share..I'm in the process of adopting a great lil Blue Collared Conure named Sonny. He's afflicted with avian papilloma virus and absolutely nobody wants this perfect-for-me guy. He's been tossed around for the last 6+ years. He's not showing any symptoms now but will eventually succomb to his disease. While there's not much around to research this virus, I figured I'd join a parrot forum. This place worked so much for me with Thor, of course a forum of peers would be exactly the place I'd need to look. Well, turns out WE'VE ALL BEEN SPOILED with our village here. This particular forum is nothing like my experience here. Hardly any responses to my posts (although, there were a few welcome's and well wishes) but my God...nothing like here. There's no Tom, Josh, Jacqui, Aldabraman (I know I'm leaving out a ton but just for quick's sake) or even other newbies to cheer you along. So, I just wanted to take time to let you ALL know how much I appreciate you. You have spoiled me and I am giving up on the other forum. I took a 2hr class yesterday on proper husbandry for this bird and I have people within the agency that are very helpful and resourceful and encouraging. I LOVE TORTOISE FORUM!! That's all..thanks for reading. And here's our soon to be new guy, Sonny.




[/img]


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2012)

I know what you mean. Before I belonged to this forum, I was a member of several YAHOOgroups, one for birds and the rest for turtles and tortoises. They are NOTHING like our treasured forum is. 

However, the bird group was a pretty nice group. Have you looked for your species of bird in the YAHOOgroups?


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2012)

Ya, for giving the poor little guy a permanent loving home. I can't help you with him or his illness, but I do send only good thoughts for him to live a long pain free happy life. Good luck. We do have a few bird people on here. Maybe some of them will have some ideas for you He's beautiful, by the way. Your son? Is very handsome too.


----------



## jpmcclure (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't tried Em. But I will look into that. And yes Wellington that is my youngest, Nate. He attended the class with me like a champ. Thank you for your compliments and positive energy.


----------



## jpmcclure (Oct 9, 2012)

Em. Thanks so much for the yahoo groups suggestion. Found one, posted last night and have already gotten a response from someone who's familiar with the virus. Just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2012)

That's good. And you're welcome. Always glad to be of help.


----------

